
Forget standing desks: to stay healthy, you've got to move all day - watchdogtimer
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/feb/06/exercise-health-move-all-day-standing-desk
======
ramblerouser
Does anyone hve a link to the actual study, or know where his list of
exercises cones from?

~~~
jaclaz
Aren't they from the app?

>Instead, I went with a free phone app called Move. It buzzes every 45 minutes
and assigns me a random exercise: say, 20 body-weight squats or 15 push-ups.
These alerts initially drove me crazy. (Again?!) And their commands can be
cloyingly phrased: “It’s time to move it, move it.” But eventually I welcomed
the interruptions. I noticed that I felt refreshed when I returned to my desk,
like I’d rebooted my clogged circuitry.

BTW, the original article:

[https://www.outsideonline.com/2113351/always-be-
moving](https://www.outsideonline.com/2113351/always-be-moving)

is more than 2 years old, Sep 19, 2016 ...

... The Guardian "selects" doesn't specify the date ...

